# Leg cocking and neutering- linked??



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

If a dog is neutered before he learns to cock his leg, will he ever learn?


Dave was never a humper as a pup (not until he hit 6 months anyway) but he did start cocking his leg early.

Montie my friends pup is now 6 months he does like to hump a bit (always has) but still doesn't cock his leg.

They are considering getting hin neutered soonish and I just wondered if taking the hormones/testosterone away will stop his need to wee higher?

He goes out in the garden with mine all the time and Dave cocks his leg but Montie hasn't cottoned on yet :lol:


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Donnie cocked properly after he was done. And has recently begun to try and cover his poop by kicking having no nads seems to have had no effect on thise two instincts.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive never neutered before 15mths approx that was the earliest and Kobi lifts his leg to pee now still. 

Even if you dont wait that long Ive always been told to ensure that the male lifts his leg prior to neutering.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Hector rarely bothered to cock his leg and yet his brother Throp is an avid marker, both were neutered about 21 months just before i got them.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Flynn used to cock his leg but after neutering now never does although he stands on three legs to wee he doesn't wee up anything, even when out.

Marty and Bruce both neutered cock their legs, as does T-Bo who is entire. The three of them follow each other around the garden peeing up the same thing the one in front has peed on, lol! No wonder Flynn doesn't like his football any more!


----------



## AllAboutYourPets (Apr 6, 2012)

The cocking of the leg is to mark something as high as possible, so that other dogs know they have been their. they are trying to say this is my patch stay out or I'm a big strong male. 

That is why you see some wee dog almost bent over backwards trying to pee as high up post as possible. some dogs just never cock their leg as they are just not interested in marking the pee for the sake of peeing, they just don't feel the need to assert themselves in this way. 

Hope this helped.

All About Your Pets


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes I know why they cock their leg, I wanted to know wether he would always pee like a pup if he is neutered before he learns to cock it.
I am sure I have heard of dogs starting to cock their leg after they had been enutered.
He does not have any interest in peeing where my other dogs have peed at all and Dave who is neutered pees where Dixie does.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Buster learnt at 18m, was neutered at 6m. We had a collie live with us briefly while his owner was moving, and he started around that time...whether it was due to him marking to show the other dog it was "his" or whether he learnt it from the other dog i dont know..... but now hes a serial leg cocker!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Think it's just instinctive.

Poppy cocks her leg too.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Two of my boys were castrated before they learnt to cock theor legs and both do now Koda doesnt always but if somewhere new he does.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

copied from behaviourist Stan Rawlinsons site.....

With regard to castration, I believe that males should not be castrated until they have been cocking their leg for at least one month, and should be at least 10 to 27 months of age (depending on size and breed). The larger the breed then the later they mature,. therefore something like a German Shepherd would be much later than the 10 months stated. Probably more like 17 months. Unless of course there are medical or serious behavioural issues to take into consideration

Many vets and rescue centre's will neuter a male dog before they have cocked their leg. It is at this point dogs start to seriously mark territory. Not the half-hearted attempts we see in immature dogs. The immature castrated dog may squat for the remainder of its life, and may be more interesting to intact males.

There appears to be a testosterone surge at between 10 and 24 months depending on breed and size, which clearly turns on a dormant hard-wired program that establishes this cocking behaviour. Male dogs also produce Progesterone.

Progesterone and testosterone switches on many of the hard-wired behaviour's we see in maturity and are not isolated to just one action, therefore other functions that are not so obvious may be switched on at this time.

These may have social implications and behavioural effects that aid in the development of dogs psychological and physical growth. If we switch these off by neutering or castrating too early, we may be denying the opportunity achieve both mentally and physically the dogs full adult potential.

Stan Rawlinson explains the dangers of Spaying and Castration (Neutering) young Dogs


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

I know a cocker spaniel who was neutered early and has never cocked his leg and a wire haired viszla who was done at 4.5 months(!) who didn't start until he was about 15 months and then only sometimes.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

I've experienced one early neutered Papillon (5 months) male that learned to cock his leg and mark at 18 months and was the most persistent marker that I've ever known (a friends dog).

I am caring for a three year old ex stud dog currently (Tibetan Spaniel) that is intact and rarely marks and often squats to pee. (He would still be used but his owner is in hospital and it will be a long recovery). He is a very confident and placid boy and I believe he just doesn't need to assert himself that way.

I've known other males that I could speak on with in-between type stories.

So I would suggest a lot is dependent on the dog itself. I believe there is a BIT of a link, but not a set one.

CC


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

My boy was neutered at 6 months and wasnt cocking his leg at the time, but often does now, although the wee goes straight down still!


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

To be honest I have no idea 

BUT

My Sammy spanner (in sig) will be 3 years old in July and has only just started to cock his leg in the last few weeks  and he is entire :lol: 

I like him to squat like a girl as he doesn't pee on his own feet like Buddy does  :lol:

So as usual I am NOT helpful


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bosley was neutered at 6months by the rescue and still at 2 and half does noe and has never cocked, nor does he hump or get his lipstick out ever, in fact the only purposes his willy serves is it gives him something to lick when we have guests!!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Bailey was neutered at 9 months of age and started cocking his leg when he was a year old and has done it ever since. He does the occasional squat, but cocks his leg more so.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol thanks for all the replies 

They have been going over pro's and con's I know there are always going to be two sides of the argument and someone to say 'you are wrong' but in this instance it is going to be better to get him neutered sooner rather than later.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

All of mine are entire. They all squat at home, rarely cock unless it's to cover each other's wee.

Brig and Bear mostly cock when out, Zak hardly ever.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> If a dog is neutered before he learns to cock his leg, will he ever learn?
> 
> Dave was never a humper as a pup (not until he hit 6 months anyway) but he did start cocking his leg early.
> 
> ...


No proberly not! my eldest is 11 and was castrated wat before I got him (a rescue as 14 month) and he has never cocked.

Personally would not have a dog castrated until later rather then sooner, but thats me and I am perhaps a little old fashioned
'

and young dogs dO hump - always have always will - EVEN young bitches do it


----------

